# O preconceito é tramado!!!



## Werk_AG (8 Mai 2013 às 06:42)

> Date: 2013-04-04 14:51:51 (14:51 GMT)
> Subject: Estacao meteorologica barata nao resulta...
> 
> Bom dia,
> ...



Esta preciosidade, estava à minha espera à já mais de um mês, na caixa de correio do Wunderground.
Desconheço o autor, que mais não disse além de assinar com um nome, que omito.

Incomodou-me o preconceito... caro é que é bom! E eu tenho esse caro!

Até poderia ver na mensagem alguma boa intenção, não fosse nem se ter dado ao trabalho de tentar saber um pouco mais sobre a estação que estava a comentar. Apenas viu no Wunderground, "Estação Auriol"... humm, aquela coisa barata, vendida no Lidl... que nem um misero RS tem!

Bom, o sol está quase a nascer, vou por a Auriol à sombra.

Vivemos num tempo em que é mais fácil quebrar um átomo que um preconceito, já dizia Einstein.

Um bom dia a todos


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2013 às 07:42)

Eu ao longo dos anos já tenho escrito mensagens no WU a alertar mas nunca com esse teor, do criticar barato ou de recomendar determinada marca mais cara. 
Geralmente falo é da necessidade dum radiation shield que pode e deve ser construído por qualquer um: 

*Construção Radiation Shield ou Abrigo (faça você mesmo)*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...iation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html


Mas aproveitemos o teu desabafo para falarmos todos um pouco sobre este assunto.

Por acaso acho que certas marcas que vendem estações com uns pseudo RS's não o deveriam fazer nos moldes em que o fazem. Estão a vender gato por lebre e num país solarengo como o nosso geram erros significativos a partir da Primavera, erros que podem facilmente ultrapassar os 4, 5, 6 ou mesmo 10ºC, o que é inaceitável.  Não consigo entender o objectivo duma empresa fazer o design duma estação automática que até manda dados para a Net, e depois despacharem a coisa com um sensor desprotegido que "frita" com a radiação. É como um fabricante de relógios fazer relógios que em certas alturas do ano e do dia disparata nas horas que mostra. Ninguém compraria tal coisa... mas pronto, é essa a realidade do segmento "low-cost" das estações.

Mesmo um RS da Davis não é perfeito em certas condições mais extremas de forte radiação e vento nulo (que não são assim tão raras num país como o nosso), eles até vendem um RS aspirado já por causa disso. Acho que o objectivo de todos que investem tempo e recursos numa estação e dados online será sempre o de procurarem ter dados o mais fiáveis possíveis. Alcançar a perfeição absoluta é impossível, mas acho que qualquer um deve estar sempre a procurar o melhor que puder.

Faz-me por vezes certa impressão no WU e outras redes ver estações a debitar dados completamente errados, desde pressão atmosférica a temperaturas, às vezes há até quem debite dados de vento com o anemometro claramente configurado ao contrário ou precipitação mal convertida em polegadas ou outra coisa qualquer. E sinceramente, para esses casos mais radicais, mais valia não se darem ao trabalho de publicar dados. 
Aqui há poucos meses num evento qualquer queria acompanhar a queda de pressão. Ao ver umas quantas estações de determinada região, a pressão entre elas variava entre os 960 e os 1020hpa. Ora, assim não vale a pena, pensei eu na altura, o desmazelo de alguns acaba por estragar o esforço no rigor de outros.

*No que toca a temperaturas, mais importante que marcas ou custos, é importante é perceber o problema que se enfrenta e como o minimizar, é meramente uma questão cientifica e não um duelo entre Clios e Ferraris. É perfeitamente possível com determinação construir um RS barato até mais eficaz do que os RS's que vem de origem em estações muito caras.*


Aproveito para deixar um link para um estudo:

*Low-cost Shielding to Minimize Radiation Errors of Temperature Sensors in the Field*
http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/42/6/1372.full.pdf



> Conclusion
> Because any solar shield will impede ventilation, investigators must balance solar shielding with the potential for sufﬁcient convective heat transfer away from the shieldand its sensor. A potentially effective radiation shield designed around stacked plates like the commercial Gill shield (U.S. $180) can be constructed from a readily available, inexpensive, lightweight, and highly reﬂective material at a cost of U.S. $4.00 in materials and 45-min assembly time. Eightyseven percent of all midday measurements of air temperature in this ‘‘homemade Gill’’ were 1.5 C or less above those recorded in commercial Gill shields; two-thirds of all observed DT were 1.0 C or less. Regardless of conﬁguration among the in-house passively ventilated shields, the combination of low ambient wind speed (less than 1 ms–1) and high global irradiance (greater than 600 Wm–2) produced the largest DT, the magnitude of which varied with shield design;
> stacked plate conﬁgurations had lower DT than tube-based conﬁgurations. Nighttime DT were inconsequential for all shields. Open-bottomed radiation shields are not advised, particularly over reﬂective surfaces. The smallest daytime DT were between aspirated shields and the commercial Gill, averaging less than ±0.5 C. Our results suggest that thermocouples in small aspirated shields may be in equilibrium with ambient air at aspiration rates above 1 ms–1, but combined temperature-RH sensors in higher-volume shields require higher aspiration rates (e.g., 4 ms–1) to minimize divergence of measured air temperature from actual air temperature. One’s ultimate choice of materials and design for radiation shields rests largely on the required accuracy of the temperature measurements and on the resources available for achieving the desired level of replication.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2013 às 11:11)

Medir temperaturas é algo complexo, muito mais do que muita gente imagina, não só depende da estação como depende na maioria dos casos e em muito maior proporcionalidade a localização onde se tem o sensor de temperatura ou mesmo os outros, mas o de temperatura é o mais sensível, isto leva há existência do dito RS, RS esse que leva a que o sensor fique protegido da radiação difusa como das próprias variações mais bruscas da temperatura, tal como quando chove ou neva o sensor não fique encharcado e dessa forma adultera a temperatura, etc etc, tudo isto é em bom nome e das temperaturas fiáveis.

Agora a questão da estação barata, eu próprio quando comecei nisto tive uma estação que se dizia profissional, a dita Oregon WMR 968 mas que era pouco mais que uma semi-profissional, tendo em conta que tal como a dita Auriol não trazia um RS de origem (coisa que na altura eu desconhecia o que fosse) tal como a própria durabilidade do material, no fundo foi uma estação barata, a minha sorte era ter uma parede virada a norte, e assim sendo o pouco sol que daria no sensor era o do inicio da manhã e final da tarde, e assim foi até ter tido o RS, andei cerca de ano e meio a dar temperaturas que hoje para mim sei que são incorrectas seja em maior ou menor grau. Com a minha evolução e conhecimento que fui adquirindo por aqui entre todos entendi que tinha que adquirir um RS para melhorar a recolha e fiabilidade da temperatura e assim foi, os resultados :





Com o passar do tempo a minha primeira estação foi-se deteriorando, essencialmente depois de a colocar no telhado do prédio, então tive que adquirir a dita Davis, a Davis é uma estação que é considerada um Mercedes-Benz das estações, logicamente que vem preparada para tudo a nível de sensores mas não faz milagres se ficar mal instalada, logo, tal como disse em cima qualquer estação estando mal instalada dará sempre dados incorrectos ou de pouca fiabilidade, estando bem instalada e de preferência com RS dará sempre boas temperaturas, seja barata cara ou até uma super mega profissional do IPMA (que por vezes também dão más temperaturas por terem erva no local que nunca mais acaba, entre outros motivos). 

Ainda hoje uso uma estação barata nas férias para medir as temperaturas quando vou de férias, sei que os seus dados são fiáveis, não só porque sei já distinguir temperaturas erradas de certas por já ter uma certa sensibilidade a tal por já andar nisto aos anos, como sei quando o sensor é inflacionado pelos sítios onde se encontra entre outras coisas.

Tudo isto é ciência, tudo isto é complexo, tal como os outros elementos também são coisas complicadas de medir, por exemplo a minha estação Davis actual então é um crime o local onde está instalada, pois tanto as temperaturas como o vento como a própria recolha da precipitação fica tudo inflacionado pois está tudo quase ao nível dos aviões como o pessoal costuma dizer  (telhado do prédio 9º/10º andar), mas é o melhor que o pessoal da cidade que vive nas gaiolas pode fazer, antes nos telhados que ao nível do solo, onde seria um descalabro ainda pior.

Portanto uma vez mais digo, repito, e insisto, barato ou caro, o importante é o espírito e a vontade de cooperar, que assim aprendemos todos uns com os outros e não é com espírito de superioridade que se evolui mas sim com mente aberta e força de vontade , foi assim que esta comunidade cresceu e é assim que continuará no futuro a fazê-lo .


----------



## Geiras (8 Mai 2013 às 14:32)

Não entendo porque é que a Auriol não presta. Eu tive essa estação a funcionar durante 2 anos, com um RS artesanal e sempre obtive resultados de temperatura excelentes.


----------



## Estação SP (8 Mai 2013 às 14:55)

Geiras disse:


> Não entendo porque é que a Auriol não presta. Eu tive essa estação a funcionar durante 2 anos, com um RS artesanal e sempre obtive resultados de temperatura excelentes.




Na minha opinião é uma boa estação para iniciantes e se tiver um bom Rs dá para ter umas boas temperaturas, bastante reais. É só por dizer que a sensibilidade dos sensores da Auriol não tem nada  a ver com os de uma Davis ou uma outra estação profissional. 

Abraço


----------



## vitamos (8 Mai 2013 às 15:08)

Ninguém neste tópico em nenhum ponto disse que a Auriol não presta.

A questão prende-se com as condições de instalação como já foi devidamente fundamentado em posts anteriores pelo que não vou repetir o que já foi dito.


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Mai 2013 às 15:26)

Quando comprei a Auriol no inicio deste ano de 2013, nem fazia a minima ideia de até onde ela me ía levar...

Logo comecei a tentar pesquisar em fóruns, nacionais e internacionais sobre a matéria, e algo que imediatamente me pareceu consensual em todo o lado era a questão da importância de um RS eficaz para que as medições de temperatura tivessem alguma verdade. Foi fácil entender que este aspecto seria um dos pontos fracos da Auriol, e desde logo comecei a tentar arranjar uma solução para o problema. Li, acho que quase tudo o que existia sobre o assunto... li tambem algumas das possiveis soluções que o engenho e criatividade de alguns utilizadores tinham produzido.
Aproveitando que ainda estavamos numa epoca de pouco sol, bebendo nos ensinamentos e experiências de cada um, fui tentando criar uma solução própria para o problema.
Como sabem a Auriol não tem ligação ao PC, pelo que é necessário algum hardware extra para que se possa usar os seus dados, por exemplo com o Cumulus. Tendo eu já construido esse hardware, que involve além de outras coisas um receptor RF, o que pensei foi, porque não fazer um RS ventilado, com um novo sensor de temperatura humidade, e enviar esses dados tambem por RF para o receptor existente?
Seria possivelmente uma questão de modificar o software existente, para subtituir os dados provenientes do sensor original, pelos provenientes do novo sensor no RS.
Este sistema é o que está funcionar na estação à perto de 3 meses, e parece-me dar resultados no minino muito mais credíveis do que aqueles que vejo no ecran da estação original, que efectivamente em dias de sol, são bastante inflacionados.

Não ponho em duvida que as Davis sejam estações topo de gama que são mesmo, e que possivelmente produzem os dados mais fiáveis, já não concordo é que por essa razão se crie um preconceito (não que ele exista aqui, mas como o revelado na mensagem que deu orgem ao tópico) relativamente a tudo o resto, quando hà tantos factores que podem fazer com que qualquer estação reporte barbaridades.

O que me parece importante, como quase todos referiram atrás, é que quem se mete nisto, especialmente se vai publicar dados na Internet, tenha pelo menos um minimo de preocupação com a fiabilidade dos dados que vai fornecer, e se preocupe em escutar e aprender com quem sabe e anda nisto á algum tempo.
Sou um ignorante em materia de meteorologia, mas era muito mais à 5 meses atrás.
Obrigado a todos pelos ensinamentos.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2013 às 17:20)

Werk_AG disse:


> Esta preciosidade, estava à minha espera à já mais de um mês, na caixa de correio do Wunderground.
> Desconheço o autor, que mais não disse além de assinar com um nome, que omito.
> 
> Incomodou-me o preconceito... caro é que é bom! E eu tenho esse caro!
> ...



Boas
Pensei que essas "ondas de elite" com os anos já estavam ultrapassadas....
Por mero acaso nunca recebi nada disso nas mensagens, mas colegas/users receberam logo após a instalação, mas tambem a minha PCE não diz em lado nenhum que é feita na china, portanto pertenço (acho) à liga da xampions....o resto "infelizmente" anda na liga de honra, a conspurcar os telhados portugueses. e a mentir nas medições
O que vale é que esta crise veio "democratizar" a coisa....


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Mai 2013 às 18:09)

filipe cunha disse:


> ... mas colegas/users receberam logo após a instalação...



Muitas vezes esses avisos / alertas são bem intencionados e penso que bem recebidos por quem se está a iniciar nestas coisas.

Tenho a sensação que a maioria das pessoas envolvidas nestas coisas, quer em Portugal quer em outras partes do mundo, pretende ter e fornecer dados crediveis, e por isso mesmo uteis. Por respeito a todo esse trabalho, investimento pessoal (financeiro e mais importante de tempo) creio que é dever de cada um prosseguir a mesma senda, pois a credibilidade de todo um sistema depende disto. Daí que se entenda os avisos / alertas ou recomendações dos mais conhecedores e experientes.

Elitismos sem fundamento como o expresso na mensagem, é que não têm utilidade alguma. No entanto, acabou por originar até algo de positivo... permitiu esta conversa, onde mais uma vez se realçou que para qualquer equipamento, as condições de instalação são um ponto fundamental.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2013 às 19:59)

Werk_AG disse:


> *Muitas vezes esses avisos / alertas são bem intencionados e penso que bem recebidos por quem se está a iniciar nestas coisas.*
> 
> Tenho a sensação que a maioria das pessoas envolvidas nestas coisas, quer em Portugal quer em outras partes do mundo, pretende ter e fornecer dados crediveis, e por isso mesmo uteis. Por respeito a todo esse trabalho, investimento pessoal (financeiro e mais importante de tempo) creio que é dever de cada um prosseguir a mesma senda, pois a credibilidade de todo um sistema depende disto. Daí que se entenda os avisos / alertas ou recomendações dos mais conhecedores e experientes.
> 
> Elitismos sem fundamento como o expresso na mensagem, é que não têm utilidade alguma. No entanto, acabou por originar até algo de positivo... permitiu esta conversa, onde mais uma vez se realçou que para qualquer equipamento, as condições de instalação são um ponto fundamental.



Sim, mas esses users até tinham um serviço bem feito a nivel de RS/instalação, e até ainda não tinham nada publicado nos foruns ou outra parte qualquer... era só mesmo um aviso a sugerir outra marca de EM


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Mai 2013 às 20:51)

Vince disse:


> Aproveito para deixar um link para um estudo:
> 
> *Low-cost Shielding to Minimize Radiation Errors of Temperature Sensors in the Field*
> http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/42/6/1372.full.pdf



Obrigado por este excelente documento que já guardei para arquivo, e estou prazenteiramente a ler!


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Mai 2013 às 13:58)

Mas por cá tambem havia esse preconceito, não interessava a instalação nem afins, o que interessava era a "marca"...basta ler uns posts para trás


----------

